# This god damn bellly button fetish



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Let me start by saying that don't give a **** what you say, this **** is a ****ing disorder. I can prove it. Having a belly button fetish is a partialism which is categorized as a Paraphilia which is in the DSM, or the Diagnostic and Statistical manual for mental disorders.

This is the last straw. Having this fetish enrages me to no end. I'm asking out of extreme desperation. How the hell do I get rid of this fetish? This is driving me insane. I'm punching the walls in my room because of this ****. The world seems to have it out for people like me. Everyday for the past month I've been wondering why I couldn't be normal.

Therapy is not an option because where I live it's too expensive and scarce. There's got to be some kind of way to fix this because this **** is not natural. I'm pretty sure I only have this because of the ****ty environment I was raised in. Something had to **** my brain up when I was younger.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm not really sure that there's a way that you can rid yourself of a fetish. 

Is there a particular reason that this fetish bothers you?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Repeat after me......bellybuttons are normal.....they are just another part of the human anatomy.....there is nothing sexual about bellybuttons......

Repeat 100,000 times


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Why does it bother you so much? Because it makes you feel really different from everyone else?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Raeden said:


> I'm not really sure that there's a way that you can rid yourself of a fetish.
> 
> Is there a particular reason that this fetish bothers you?


I sure as **** acquired it easily enough.

There are several reason this fetish bothers me. Ranging from high waisted pants to lack of fap material etc. Oh yeah, and if a girl mentions the word "belly button" it's impossible for me not to turn around like a creepThe list goes on, god dammit.

You'd have to be in my position to truly understand


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

TenYears said:


> Repeat after me......bellybuttons are normal.....they are just another part of the human anatomy.....there is nothing sexual about bellybuttons......
> 
> Repeat 100,000 times


I've tried telling myself this before but it didn't do much. Maybe repeating it like you said will help, though.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Why does it bother you so much? Because it makes you feel really different from everyone else?


That's one reason, yes.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I guess I don't really get it.. I don't understand why it makes you so angry. I dont see it as that strange.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> I guess I don't really get it.. I don't understand why it makes you so angry. I dont see it as that strange.


I should add that another reason is that I feel so silly being attracted to something like a belly button in the first place. I mean think about it. It collects lint and little kids think belly buttons are funny.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Eh? I kinda have that too, no joke. Also, I believe I might have a foot fetish aswell.

So, what is the problem? Is it because your fetish is too .. intense?

Edit: Are you kidding? Everything on a woman is intruiging, even that cute belly button. I remember I used to want to poke my ex there all the time, mostly because I wanted to tease her but.. I kinda liked it, it's like a soft spot.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah.. but you like what you like. I don't think it makes you a freak or anything. I mean foot fetishes are accepted, so why not belly buttons?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Yeah.. but you like what you like. I don't think it makes you a freak or anything. I mean foot fetishes are accepted, so why not belly buttons?


Foot fetishes are only accepted because it's by far the most common fetish. I'd rather have that than a belly button fetish. More fap material too.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Foot fetishes are only accepted because it's by far the most common fetish. I'd rather have that than a belly button fetish. More fap material too.


Seems like your fetish is one of those things that would he remedied easier by accepting it than trying to change it


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

illmatic1 said:


> Seems like your fetish is one of those things that would he remedied easier by accepting it than trying to change it


Sure, it may be easier to sit there and do nothing but I feel I will be happier in the long run if I nuke it.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

How do you get rid of a fetish? Hm.. maybe find disgusting belly buttons.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Is that makes you horny.. theres no hope :b


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

^I'm straight, so those pictures don't arouse me.


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland (Mar 31, 2013)

i always thought the bellybutton was a sexual erogenous zone (hope i spelled that right) so it doesn't seem odd for it to be something someone would have a fetish for.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

ShyGirl Ireland said:


> i always thought the bellybutton was a sexual erogenous zone (hope i spelled that right) so it doesn't seem odd for it to be something someone would have a fetish for.


Well it's considered a fetish to be attracted to them so it's more odd than you think.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

ShyGirl Ireland said:


> i always thought the bellybutton was a sexual erogenous zone (hope i spelled that right) so it doesn't seem odd for it to be something someone would have a fetish for.


When I wash my bellybutton inny, it can make a semi-painful response down to my balls when I "scratch in there", apparently it's cause they are among the 1st things to start growing after conception

Do girls get a similar response. I have so many questions for girls, I wish I had girlfriends


----------



## bobby. (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't think it's weird at all tbh. Your anger about the situation is weirder.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

HanSolo said:


> When I wash my bellybutton inny, it can make a semi-painful response down to my balls when I "scratch in there", apparently it's cause they are among the 1st things to start growing after conception
> 
> Do girls get a similar response. I have so many questions for girls, I wish I had girlfriends


In a word: yes.


----------



## NerfherderSheWrote (Jul 30, 2013)

Oob said:


> I don't think it's weird at all tbh. Your anger about the situation is weirder.


^ What he said. I don't mean to be rude or anything, but it seems like you'd have bigger fish to fry than a belly button fetish, I guess? Besides, there are crazier turn-ons to have.
Nonetheless, I wish you luck with getting rid of this fetish, or accepting it, or whatever you need to do to stop worrying about it.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

hazelblue said:


> In a word: yes.


wow, thanks

We all have to move to THE ISLAND


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland (Mar 31, 2013)

HanSolo said:


> When I wash my bellybutton inny, it can make a semi-painful response down to my balls when I "scratch in there", apparently it's cause they are among the 1st things to start growing after conception
> 
> Do girls get a similar response. I have so many questions for girls, I wish I had girlfriends


ya i get a response


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

HanSolo said:


> When I wash my bellybutton inny, it can make a semi-painful response down to my balls when I "scratch in there", apparently it's cause they are among the 1st things to start growing after conception
> 
> Do girls get a similar response. I have so many questions for girls, I wish I had girlfriends


Same with me, except obviously not down to my balls. :b


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Oob said:


> I don't think it's weird at all tbh. Your anger about the situation is weirder.


And exactly how is my anger about having this disorder weird? Ask any normal guy if he would want a fetish for belly buttons and he would say no.


----------



## wolfie620 (May 3, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> How do you get rid of a fetish? Hm.. maybe find disgusting belly buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whoa mama thats hawt.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

so.. psycho-analizing this fetish, you said you had a ****ty environment growing up. Was there some sort of traumatic event that preceded this fetish with belly buttons? Is that why you're so bothered with it? either way, I don't think there's anything weird about it, it's what you're attracted to.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

coeur_brise said:


> so.. psycho-analizing this fetish, you said you had a ****ty environment growing up. Was there some sort of traumatic event that preceded this fetish with belly buttons? Is that why you're so bothered with it? either way, I don't think there's anything weird about it, it's what you're attracted to.


What I meant is that something must have happened to mess my brain up and make me think belly buttons are attractive. I'm not exactly sure what.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I actually find it really hot...please stop posting these pics of the guys....how do I know if I have a problem....


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

TenYears said:


>


Must resist. Urge. To fap.


----------



## Edward (May 22, 2010)

Hey. I remember you from my eyeball fetish thread.

Do you masturbate to porn a lot? I read somewhere when you masturbate a lot to hardcore porn you start developing weird fetishes. Like a gay men developing fetishes for women or straight men developing fetishes for men that all stopped when they abstained from wacking it to any porn for months. 

but anyway 
The first way I learned to accept my fetish came when I got over people thinking I am creepy. I realized people already saw me as creepy for being a grown mother****er with shy 12 year old mannerisms. 
I had nothing to lose.

The second is women get turned on when looking at your aroused eyes. Your dilated pupils signal excitement to see them and that is read uncontentiously so they will be drawn to your gazing in your eyes and getting aroused thus associating feeling of sexual arousal with your face. ****ing pavlovlonian conditioning. (I really have been experimenting with this by edging for a couple of hours before work then walking around with really dilated pupils and sex sweat smell and I noticed women get closer, blush more and do more preening in my presence ) 

boy a fetish can be ****ing assets. Better then staring at a womens tits just think of bellybuttons and gaze into dem girlies eyes with dem bedroom eyes.

I have to now learn to have conversations like and adult.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Edward said:


> Hey. I remember you from my eyeball fetish thread.
> 
> Do you masturbate to porn a lot? I read somewhere when you masturbate a lot to hardcore porn you start developing weird fetishes. Like a gay men developing fetishes for women or straight men developing fetishes for men that all stopped when they abstained from wacking it to any porn for months.
> 
> ...


I actually don't watch porn that often.

I've actually had this fetish since I was very young. I remember getting my first boner to a Christina Aguilera video where her belly button was showing. I didn't know what porn even was at the time so I highly doubt that not watching it anymore will do anything.


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

I love a woman with a flat sexy stomach. When their shirt rises up and you get a peek at their navel, hot. It's pretty innocent, but kind of not. 

No, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

you have to asosciate a negative experience with bellybuttons. Same way you teach a dog a trick. Every time you think or see a bellybutton, you have to pinch or slap yourself. it might take some time but this might help.

If it doesn't hurt, it wont be negative enough. but be careful, don't go bruising yourself.

Also, if you start to not get aroused by bellybuttons, go ahead, treat yourself.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

is there really that much of a stigma against a bellybutton fettish?

isn't it normal to think they are sexy?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> I should add that another reason is that I feel so silly being attracted to something like a belly button in the first place. I mean think about it. It collects lint and little kids think belly buttons are funny.


 I guess try to think of it this way. Most people don't even think about belly buttons very much. But you really should be thankful. There are many things a person could get a thing for and many of them are frowned upon regardless of whether or not it's really that weird.

A lot of men have desires that women just hate. This doesn't sound like the kind of thing a woman is going to be bothered too much by. You'd have to try really hard to make it creepy. Most of them will probably giggle or think it's cute.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Mokuren said:


> is there really that much of a stigma against a bellybutton fettish?
> 
> isn't it normal to think they are sexy?


Maybe, but most people don't want to jack off upon seeing them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

afff said:


> [Edit]-shyvr6


 Interesting way of looking at it. If you're attractive, any fetishes or anything will be considered cool by most. If you're ugly, it only makes you creepy. :lol

I don't care. The OP would do well to ignore what people think. I know it's impossible to ignore it completely but whatever.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

This isn't only about what people think. This fetish frustrates me in other ways as well. Ways that will probably make you think I'm crazy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Ways that will probably make you think I'm crazy.


 Everybody is crazy. Some forms of craziness are just more accepted than others.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Everybody is crazy. Some forms of craziness are just more accepted than others.


Well how's this for crazy? One time I was walking home and I saw a girl with her stomach exposed but she had her hand covering her belly button. That literally ruined my whole ****ing day. Words could not express how angry I was.

NOW DO YOU SEE WHY THIS IS A PROBLEM?


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Embrace it. There's clearly enough "fap material" out there, so that's not a valid excuse.
Just stop letting it bother you so much, it's only a fetish.


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> What I meant is that something must have happened to mess my brain up and make me think belly buttons are attractive. I'm not exactly sure what.


It's called puberty. You seem obsessed with the notion of being perceived as "normal". Well, guess what? Fetishes are normal!! The only person who thinks it's strange is you.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Well how's this for crazy? One time I was walking home and I saw a girl with her stomach exposed but she had her hand covering her belly button. That literally ruined my whole ****ing day. Words could not express how angry I was.
> 
> NOW DO YOU SEE WHY THIS IS A PROBLEM?


 Not really. You can't have everything you want. I don't see why this anger that you felt is any different than the exact same anger you would feel if you simply saw someone you were attracted to and they rejected you.

It sounds like your problem is more with your anger and not being able to move on from something like that than it is anything else.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

HanSolo said:


> When I wash my bellybutton inny, it can make a semi-painful response down to my balls when I "scratch in there", apparently it's cause they are among the 1st things to start growing after conception


Hmm... interesting... just tried poking around mine now and I didn't feel any ball response.

But viewing people's replies... maybe _I'm_ the freak? :um

All I feel is a sore belly button...

And meh, belly buttons/stomachs can be nice... nothing strange about that, though I suppose it feels different when it's proper "fetish" level. Wouldn't be near my top attraction or anything though...



InfiniteBlaze said:


> Maybe, but most people don't want to jack off upon seeing them.


Yeah, I guess this is the important difference. I guess you're very very much into the belly button itself as opposed to how the belly button may add to the overall attraction of the surrounding area and so on.



InfiniteBlaze said:


> Well how's this for crazy? One time I was walking home and I saw a girl with her stomach exposed but she had her hand covering her belly button. That literally ruined my whole ****ing day. Words could not express how angry I was.
> 
> NOW DO YOU SEE WHY THIS IS A PROBLEM?


Lulz. TBH, yes :clap.



Amphoteric said:


> There's clearly enough "fap material" out there, so that's not a valid excuse.


I would have thought so too...


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Fear Goggles said:


> You seem obsessed with the notion of being perceived as "normal". Well, guess what? Fetishes are normal!! The only person who thinks it's strange is you.


Agreed. A lot of people have fetishes and are into some really kinky stuff. Even people who were raised in normal, healthy environments can have fetishes. 
I think a fetish only becomes a problem when it's too intense (you're always aroused or can't get off without thinking about it) or it's unsanitary or causes harm. Now the kind of people who are into scat or crushing animals with shoes (seriously this is a thing) are ****ed in the head.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Fear Goggles said:


> The only person who thinks it's strange is you.


If that was the case I'd be able to just walk up to anyone and be all like "belly buttons make me hard in seconds". C'mon, son.


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

Try doing some meditation. When you visualize the belly button, pay attention to the feelings that you feel. Then relax and let it go. Try looking at pictures of belly buttons and try to keep a cool calm head. If that doesn't work, pay no mind to belly buttons. Avoid them like the plague, put that mental gear in your head that sets your goal to free yourself from the button fetish.

Example:

No matter how badly I want to stare at a girl's gonzagas, I don't, b/c it would be disrespectful. 

Put yourself in their shoes.

I know I wouldn't like it if a girl stared at my package drooling all over it. It would feel uncomfortable and gross, no matter how attractive she is.

You have the power of control. Practice with enough intention, and you'll succeed.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Kekai said:


> Try doing some meditation. When you visualize the belly button, pay attention to the feelings that you feel. Then relax and let it go. Try looking at pictures of belly buttons and try to keep a cool calm head. If that doesn't work, pay no mind to belly buttons. Avoid them like the plague, put that mental gear in your head that sets your goal to free yourself from the button fetish.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> It sounds like your problem is more with your anger and not being able to move on from something like that than it is anything else.


If you had this fetish you'd understand. You act as if I cussed her out or something. I actually kept my anger pretty bottled up.

Part of the reason it makes me so angry is that I probably wouldn't have even paid attention to her if I didn't have this fetish.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Therapy is not an option because where I live it's too expensive and scarce. There's got to be some kind of way to fix this because this **** is not natural. I'm pretty sure I only have this because of the ****ty environment I was raised in. Something had to **** my brain up when I was younger.


Guess your only option is too find a girl that enjoys and stick your..










olive inside her.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

I am surprised the mods haven't gotten their knickers in a twist about this thread.

Anyway, for the record, I don't see what the problem is. The DSM can go to hell. I don't have a particular interest in belly buttons but I do like bellies. My main this is feet tho. I don't have a clue why but when I see a woman in flip-flops or pumps and she has nice feet I lcan't take my eyes off them. Some people think that's weird but I don't care. It could be worse. I could be into kids...


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

You definitely need to let go of your anger and shame about this fetish and embrace it. It's harmless, and as such you should not feel bad about it nor allow anyone to make you feel bad. Find a forum or website devoted to it (try FetLife, but I think I even suggested that to you once) and work through your feelings with people who have the same interest. 

I know what I'm talking about, as I have two fetishes which have varied in importance to me over the years. Any given woman has a belly button, but far rarer (although not ridiculously rare) is someone into my things. I thought I had struck gold recently with someone who was into one of them (we had even met in person), but she flaked on me. So now just because of that huge, mind fvck of a disappointment, I'm sort of wishing I was never into this, but that's the only reason. Amazingly, I've got another conversation going with a woman into the other one, and we could be meeting next week, but for various reasons it's not as exciting an opportunity as the other. So what I'm saying is that, instead of beating your head against the wall needlessly, you should harness it and even try to work it into a relationship or find someone who would allow you to admire her belly button or something. If it's so intense that it's interfering with your normal functioning, it may be something that you just need to wrestle with and get under control, but not attempt to eradicate.


----------



## PurrPanther (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a really different belly button it shocks you if you try to stick your finger in it.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

belly button's are cute! they remind me of babies


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

I have a fetish as well. I wont go into details, but some girls dont like/want to do it.
Rarely I bump into a girl that does enjoy it.


----------

